# Fermenting issue with Skeeter Pee



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm making a lime Skeeter Pee. I started it on May 14th but it appears to still be fermenting. The hydrometer readings for the last week have not changed (about 1.008). The airlock is still bubbling, although slowly. I tried adding some yeast Energizer, raising the temperature to 72-74 and pitching some more yeast but the reading still isn't changing. Any ideas what I have going on?

I thought perhaps I added too much sugar in the beginning and maybe the alcohol content is killing off the yeast? I always add 11 pounds of sugar to my SP and Dragon Blood batches ( that usually results in starting measurement of 1.075-1.080) so I skip the initial S.G. reading...but if I accidentally messed up my math, I could have added more than that. I guess I'm grasping at straws at this point.

I'm tempted to just sorbate and sulphite since I'd be backsweetening it to 1.010 anyway but I don't know if that would work or if it would ruin the wine. I'm going to fortify the wine with rum anyway so I'm not too concerned about ABV. A taste test indicates that the wine is pretty darn good but....


----------



## salcoco (Jun 7, 2020)

I would rack off any lee and put under airlock rack again in three day from any gross lees the add kmeta. let wine settle down rack again in three weeks of any fine lees do taste test. should have stopped by that time.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 7, 2020)

salcoco said:


> I would rack off any lee and put under airlock rack again in three day from any gross lees the add kmeta. let wine settle down rack again in three weeks of any fine lees do taste test. should have stopped by that time.


I racked it off the lees right before I saw your post and was planning to wait 3 days to see how things are going, so glad to know I'm doing what you would have done! I'll try your advice for additional racking adding the kmeta. Thanks for your input!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 7, 2020)

it's done fermenting but now it is degassing , i'd let it sit under airlock or splash rack it a few times under vacuum, if your hydrometer has stayed the same for 3 days, the yeast can't handle anymore alcohol, keep a check on your hydrometer reading, but it sounds like it is only off gassing, i start my SP's at 1.085 using EC-1118, then fortifie 6 gal with PGAf 190 proof , but i use more lemon then most,,, i like a quart to a gallon of lemon concentrate, 
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 8, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> it's done fermenting but now it is degassing , i'd let it sit under airlock or splash rack it a few times under vacuum, if your hydrometer has stayed the same for 3 days, the yeast can't handle anymore alcohol, keep a check on your hydrometer reading, but it sounds like it is only off gassing, i start my SP's at 1.085 using EC-1118, then fortifie 6 gal with PGAf 190 proof , but i use more lemon then most,,, i like a quart to a gallon of lemon concentrate,
> Dawg


I used the same yeast. Since racking once yesterday, the airlock has stopped bubbling and it's looking clearer already. I have the All In One pump so that makes the degassing easy.

I'm making this a mojito version so I add a mint infused lime rum to the finished wine. It's a huge hit and I'm often told by friends that this is one of their favorites. I usually add a can of limeade frozen concentrate as well but I'll have to decide if that will make it too sweet since it hasn't fermented dry.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 9, 2020)

It's looking good...hope it tastes good as well!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I'm making a lime Skeeter Pee. I started it on May 14th but it appears to still be fermenting. The hydrometer readings for the last week have not changed (about 1.008). The airlock is still bubbling, although slowly. I tried adding some yeast Energizer, raising the temperature to 72-74 and pitching some more yeast but the reading still isn't changing. Any ideas what I have going on?
> 
> I thought perhaps I added too much sugar in the beginning and maybe the alcohol content is killing off the yeast? I always add 11 pounds of sugar to my SP and Dragon Blood batches ( that usually results in starting measurement of 1.075-1.080) so I skip the initial S.G. reading...but if I accidentally messed up my math, I could have added more than that. I guess I'm grasping at straws at this point.
> 
> I'm tempted to just sorbate and sulphite since I'd be backsweetening it to 1.010 anyway but I don't know if that would work or if it would ruin the wine. I'm going to fortify the wine with rum anyway so I'm not too concerned about ABV. A taste test indicates that the wine is pretty darn good but....


*A gal after my own heart!* I have a lime Skeeter Pee waiting to be racked right now. Adding rum to fortify is an interesting concept. I will have to try that.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> It's looking good...hope it tastes good as well!
> 
> View attachment 62173


That looks be-e-u-tiful!!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 10, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> *A gal after my own heart!* I have a lime Skeeter Pee waiting to be racked right now. Adding rum to fortify is an interesting concept. I will have to try that.



I had some friends over last night so I grabbed a sample for them to try. Everybody loved it! My ratio of mint to lime to rum seems to have worked out perfectly


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I'm making a lime Skeeter Pee. I started it on May 14th but it appears to still be fermenting. The hydrometer readings for the last week have not changed (about 1.008). The airlock is still bubbling, although slowly. I tried adding some yeast Energizer, raising the temperature to 72-74 and pitching some more yeast but the reading still isn't changing. Any ideas what I have going on?
> 
> I thought perhaps I added too much sugar in the beginning and maybe the alcohol content is killing off the yeast? I always add 11 pounds of sugar to my SP and Dragon Blood batches ( that usually results in starting measurement of 1.075-1.080) so I skip the initial S.G. reading...but if I accidentally messed up my math, I could have added more than that. I guess I'm grasping at straws at this point.
> 
> I'm tempted to just sorbate and sulphite since I'd be backsweetening it to 1.010 anyway but I don't know if that would work or if it would ruin the wine. I'm going to fortify the wine with rum anyway so I'm not too concerned about ABV. A taste test indicates that the wine is pretty darn good but....


Val gal question: You said you always add 11 pounds of sugar, yet the original SP receipe calls for 7 pounds. Is your 11 pounds for a double batch?

Also, I started a lime SP batch on 5/16 and today the SG was 1.022 with a yeasty/slightly musty smell/taste. Is this something you have experienced? Would this be the expected SG at this time, 24 days in? Also, can anyone else weigh in on this and tell me if I have a problem or not? It is still cloudy and when my racking canes come in tomorrow I will rack to the secondary. This is my first batch and I don't really know what to expect. * HELP*


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val gal question: You said you always add 11 pounds of sugar, yet the original SP receipe calls for 7 pounds. Is your 11 pounds for a double batch?
> 
> Also, I started a lime SP batch on 5/16 and today the SG was 1.022 with a yeasty/slightly musty smell/taste. Is this something you have experienced? Would this be the expected SG at this time, 24 days in? Also, can anyone else weigh in on this and tell me if I have a problem or not? It is still cloudy and when my racking canes come in tomorrow I will rack to the secondary. This is my first batch and I don't really know what to expect. * HELP*


i myself never use weight for sugar, i go by my hydrometer, as for smells and taste on other wines it is time that blends and softens your wines, they say SP is a quick wine, but i still bulk age mine from 5 months to a year, but that is hard to do if you don't already have a stash of wine,
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 10, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val gal question: You said you always add 11 pounds of sugar, yet the original SP receipe calls for 7 pounds. Is your 11 pounds for a double batch?
> 
> Also, I started a lime SP batch on 5/16 and today the SG was 1.022 with a yeasty/slightly musty smell/taste. Is this something you have experienced? Would this be the expected SG at this time, 24 days in? Also, can anyone else weigh in on this and tell me if I have a problem or not? It is still cloudy and when my racking canes come in tomorrow I will rack to the secondary. This is my first batch and I don't really know what to expect. * HELP*



I go by the DB recipe which calls for about 20 cups of sugar but from experience, it takes about 22 cups to reach an SG around 1.075. Instead of measuring it all out, I go by pounds...it's 2 cups to a pound.

That seems like a pretty show ferment. This time, my ferment stalled at 1.008 at around the 3 week mark (in the past, the same recipe fermented to almost dry) and I couldn't restart it so I ended up sorbating and sulphiting it as I always sweeten back to 1.010 anyway. I was worried about whether that would affect the taste but it's delicious.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 10, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val gal question: You said you always add 11 pounds of sugar, yet the original SP receipe calls for 7 pounds. Is your 11 pounds for a double batch?
> 
> Also, I started a lime SP batch on 5/16 and today the SG was 1.022 with a yeasty/slightly musty smell/taste. Is this something you have experienced? Would this be the expected SG at this time, 24 days in? Also, can anyone else weigh in on this and tell me if I have a problem or not? It is still cloudy and when my racking canes come in tomorrow I will rack to the secondary. This is my first batch and I don't really know what to expect. * HELP*



Yeasty is okay on the smell but I'm thinking musty isn't quite right. HOWEVER, that being said, lime bases can have a different odor and taste before you backsweeten them so I wouldn't get too concerned yet. As far as clearing, you won't see any until it's done fermenting.

Have you taken hydrometer readings regularly? I would check every few days to see if the reading is going down or if the ferment has stalled.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2020)

you might be smelling co2 gasses coming outta your wine, what yeast did you use?
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 10, 2020)

Heading out camping for the next few days but I'll check back in on Saturday to see if you have any other questions that I might be able to offer an opinion on.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i myself never use weight for sugar, i go by my hydrometer, as for smells and taste on other wines it is time that blends and softens your wines, they say SP is a quick wine, but i still bulk age mine from 5 months to a year, but that is hard to do if you don't already have a stash of wine,
> Dawg
> [/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I go by the DB recipe which calls for about 20 cups of sugar but from experience, it takes about 22 cups to reach an SG around 1.075. Instead of measuring it all out, I go by pounds...it's 2 cups to a pound.
> 
> That seems like a pretty show ferment. This time, my ferment stalled at 1.008 at around the 3 week mark (in the past, the same recipe fermented to almost dry) and I couldn't restart it so I ended up sorbating and sulphiting it as I always sweeten back to 1.010 anyway. I was worried about whether that would affect the taste but it's delicious.


You said you are going by the DB? I am talking about the SP which calls for 7 pounds sugar?


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2020)

EC-1118-you should be good your ec-1118 is the go to yeast for restarting stuck frements, most of your smells and bubbles are probably cor, take hydrometer readings for 3 days in a row, if it stays the same, your ferment should be over just some time to degas
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> you might be smelling co2 gasses coming outta your wine, what yeast did you use?
> Dawg
> But what about my SG of 1.022? Should I pitch more yeast or go ahead and rack into the secondary today as planned (assuming my racking canes come in)?


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

salcoco said:


> I would rack off any lee and put under airlock rack again in three day from any gross lees the add kmeta. let wine settle down rack again in three weeks of any fine lees do taste test. should have stopped by that time.


Sal, do you have any experience with Skeeter Pee? If so, can you advise about my current dilemma: I am on Day #25 with no *observable* fermentation, with a SB of 1.022 x3 days. Could my ferment be stuck? Should I add more E-1118 *OR* rack into secondary *OR* ?? Your thoughts would be helpful, or the thoughts of anyone else out there with having had a similar issue.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Sal, do you have any experience with Skeeter Pee? If so, can you advise about my current dilemma: I am on Day #25 with no *observable* fermentation, with a SB of 1.022 x3 days. Could my ferment be stuck? Should I add more E-1118 *OR* rack into secondary *OR* ?? Your thoughts would be helpful, or the thoughts of anyone else out there with having had a similar issue.


what was your original SG
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 12, 2020)

What sg did you start at? what was your starting Ph? What have you done so far to it?? I looked back some and didn't see anything like that.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> What sg did you start at? what was your starting Ph? What have you done so far to it?? I looked back some and didn't see anything like that.


hehe,, nor did i,,


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 14, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> You said you are going by the DB? I am talking about the SP which calls for 7 pounds sugar?




I have been making my Lime Skeeter Mojito wine according to more of the Dragon Blood recipe which call for approximately 20 cups of sugar. I want it sweeter and not tart like a limeade and with an ABV closer to 10-11%. Also, I'm making a 6 gallon batch rather than the 5 gallons that the recipe for Skeeter Pee makes.


----------



## DaveQ (Jun 15, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> what was your original SG
> Dawg


I just made some . I had issues starting fermentation. I bought a heating pad and increased temp to around 80 and it finally started


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> What sg did you start at? what was your starting Ph? What have you done so far to it?? I looked back some and didn't see anything like that.


My initial SG was 1.068 on 5/16/20. On day #8 there was active ferment, foaming bubbles and I added 3 tsp. y. nutrient and 1 tsp y.energizer. SG was 1.053.
Day #24 SG was 1.022 and as of today, Day #31, it remains stuck @ 1.022 with NO taste of alcohol, just a slight yeasty smell and it is cloudy in the secondary into which it was racked on Day #27 per hounddawgs recommendation. BTW, it has been on a heating pad throughout this time.

Thus, my question....................what do I do now? Obviously it is not fermenting out the way it should. I was really looking forward to this SP. Should I put it back into the primary and pitch more yeast? Any suggestions would be much appreciated............Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 16, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> My initial SG was 1.068 on 5/16/20. On day #8 there was active ferment, foaming bubbles and I added 3 tsp. y. nutrient and 1 tsp y.energizer. SG was 1.053.
> Day #24 SG was 1.022 and as of today, Day #31, it remains stuck @ 1.022 with NO taste of alcohol, just a slight yeasty smell and it is cloudy in the secondary into which it was racked on Day #27 per hounddawgs recommendation. BTW, it has been on a heating pad throughout this time.
> 
> Thus, my question....................what do I do now? Obviously it is not fermenting out the way it should. I was really looking forward to this SP. Should I put it back into the primary and pitch more yeast? Any suggestions would be much appreciated............Dizzy



I would certainly try pitching more yeast and adding some energizer. Do an internet search for "stuck fermentation" and you'll find some suggestions. I personally wouldn't return it to the primary for this...if you want it to get some air, put a towel over the opening of the carboy or a coffee filter held in place with a rubber band. If you want to stir it, just swirl the carboy. That's my opinion anyway but maybe someone else will weigh in.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 16, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> My initial SG was 1.068 on 5/16/20. On day #8 there was active ferment, foaming bubbles and I added 3 tsp. y. nutrient and 1 tsp y.energizer. SG was 1.053.
> Day #24 SG was 1.022 and as of today, Day #31, it remains stuck @ 1.022 with NO taste of alcohol, just a slight yeasty smell and it is cloudy in the secondary into which it was racked on Day #27 per hounddawgs recommendation. BTW, it has been on a heating pad throughout this time.
> 
> Thus, my question....................what do I do now? Obviously it is not fermenting out the way it should. I was really looking forward to this SP. Should I put it back into the primary and pitch more yeast? Any suggestions would be much appreciated............Dizzy



You are using a hydrometer (and not a refractometer) to measure your SG, right?

I think maybe you should go farther than pitching new yeast. I think you may be better served making a starter: Using Yeast Starters For Improved Fermentation


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 16, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You are using a hydrometer (and not a refractometer) to measure your SG, right?
> 
> I think maybe you should go farther than pitching new yeast. I think you may be better served making a starter: Using Yeast Starters For Improved Fermentation



I believe that may be the case, starting at 1.068 SG, with a current reading of 1.022 or 5.6 brix, gives a corrected sg of 0.996.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 16, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I believe that may be the case, starting at 1.068 SG, with a current reading of 1.022 or 5.6 brix, gives a corrected sg of 0.996.



Can you explain "corrected sg"?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 16, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Can you explain "corrected sg"?



Yes, Refractometers work based off the way the light gets bent based on the expected makeup of the liquid in them (the refractive index). Prior to fermentation the liquid in them is water and some sugar. Once fermentation begins the liquid is water, some sugar and alcohol, this causes the refractometer to read a higher value of Brix than is really there. There are charts and programs available to correct for this error in reading. Hence corrected SG. It isn't a linear relationship, as the alcohol content increases the correction changes.

It's why many (most) of us, don't use a refractometer after alcohol fermentation starts.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 16, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Yes, Refractometers work based off the way the light gets bent based on the expected makeup of the liquid in them (the refractive index). Prior to fermentation the liquid in them is water and some sugar. Once fermentation begins the liquid is water, some sugar and alcohol, this causes the refractometer to read a higher value of Brix than is really there. There are charts and programs available to correct for this error in reading. Hence corrected SG. It isn't a linear relationship, as the alcohol content increases the correction changes.
> 
> It's why many (most) of us, don't use a refractometer after alcohol fermentation starts.



Thanks for the information! I've never used a refractometer or even heard much about them so I was confused  Do they still require calibration? Along that line, is there a particular refractometer and a particular hydrometer that is more accurate, requiring no or little calibration? I get the inexpensive Alla one and they can be up to .006 under the 1.000...it's such a pain to have to adjust readings!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 16, 2020)

I can't answer many questions about refractometers, never owned one, probably never will, since I don't have a vineyard, where they are great to sample grapes to decide harvest time. They have their place, but not for me.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Thanks for the information! I've never used a refractometer or even heard much about them so I was confused  Do they still require calibration? Along that line, is there a particular refractometer and a particular hydrometer that is more accurate, requiring no or little calibration? I get the inexpensive Alla one and they can be up to .006 under the 1.000...it's such a pain to have to adjust readings!



I have a refractometer and haven’t ever needed to adjust it. Used it for getting prefermentation readings and making adjustments on kits, fruit wines, as well as red and white wine grapes. It’s especially useful in that you don’t need a large quantity of juice separated from the thick must to operate.Two drops of liquid gets you a reading in seconds.
Once fermentation starts, I use the hydrometer. Easiest tool for the stage you’re in.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> You are using a hydrometer (and not a refractometer) to measure your SG, right?
> 
> I think maybe you should go farther than pitching new yeast. I think you may be better served making a starter: Using Yeast Starters For Improved Fermentation


Yes, an hydrometer. I will add starter today, thankyou................Dizzy


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 17, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Yes, an hydrometer. I will add starter today, thankyou................Dizzy



I don't remember, do you have a way to test the PH of your skeeter pee?? If it is to low (below about 3.0) you may be unable to get it to restart, without making that starter and then progressively adding your must to it. What I mean by that is say you make a three cup starter, once it is going great add three cups of your must to the starter, wait about 20 minutes or so. If still bubbling nicely, now add 6 cups of your must to the 6 cups you already have. Wait about 20 minutes or so, if still bubbling, double the amount of your must your add. repeat until you have all your must added. Sometimes it takes this when you have very unfavorable environment for the yeast.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I don't remember, do you have a way to test the PH of your skeeter pee?? If it is to low (below about 3.0) you may be unable to get it to restart, without making that starter and then progressively adding your must to it. What I mean by that is say you make a three cup starter, once it is going great add three cups of your must to the starter, wait about 20 minutes or so. If still bubbling nicely, now add 6 cups of your must to the 6 cups you already have. Wait about 20 minutes or so, if still bubbling, double the amount of your must your add. repeat until you have all your must added. Sometimes it takes this when you have very unfavorable environment for the yeast.


Hi cmason, I tested pH, and it is between 2.8 and 3.2, so let's assume it is 3.0. I have the starter on the counter, but it is being very slow to start. I am now wondering if I got some bad EC-1118? I have kept it refrigerated as recommended, and it was only purchased a few months ago. (Can't read the expiration stamp on the side: eyes too old I guess). * If my starter ever starts* I will follow your instructions. Thanks a million....................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi cmason, I tested pH, and it is between 2.8 and 3.2, so let's assume it is 3.0. I have the starter on the counter, but it is being very slow to start. I am now wondering if I got some bad EC-1118? I have kept it refrigerated as recommended, and it was only purchased a few months ago. (Can't read the expiration stamp on the side: eyes too old I guess). * If my starter ever starts* I will follow your instructions. Thanks a million....................Dizzy


what does your hydrometer read, if .996 your dry
dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> My initial SG was 1.068 on 5/16/20. On day #8 there was active ferment, foaming bubbles and I added 3 tsp. y. nutrient and 1 tsp y.energizer. SG was 1.053.
> Day #24 SG was 1.022 and as of today, Day #31, it remains stuck @ 1.022 with NO taste of alcohol, just a slight yeasty smell and it is cloudy in the secondary into which it was racked on Day #27 per hounddawgs recommendation. BTW, it has been on a heating pad throughout this time.
> 
> Thus, my question....................what do I do now? Obviously it is not fermenting out the way it should. I was really looking forward to this SP. Should I put it back into the primary and pitch more yeast? Any suggestions would be much appreciated............Dizzy




SO were you feared i lead you down the wrong path, whither or not the ferment is done your must is way more protected in a carboy than in a bucket, as for lack of alcohol taste,,,,lemon is one of the best hiders of the alcohol, pineapple is another that hides the taste of alcohol,,,
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> what does your hydrometer read, if .996 your dry
> dawg


As I said in my posts, the SG read has been 1.022 for some time now, but I did as cmason suggested, and added starter, then step fed into that some must. When I reached a gallon (which was still foaming), I added it to the 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee which was in the secondary fermenter. This morning there is a thin layer of foam on the top, but no active bubbling. I guess it will be a wait and see game..........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> SO were you feared i lead you down the wrong path, whither or not the ferment is done your must is way more protected in a carboy than in a bucket, as for lack of alcohol taste,,,,lemon is one of the best hiders of the alcohol, pineapple is another that hides the taste of alcohol,,,
> Dawg


No Dawg, I know you would *never *lead me down the wrong garden path. I used lime in my SP, but I am sure that it is similar in action to the use of lemon. I might *HAVE* to add high proof alcohol to it like you do if it doesn't ferment down!......................................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> No Dawg, I know you would *never *lead me down the wrong garden path. I used lime in my SP, but I am sure that it is similar in action to the use of lemon. I might *HAVE* to add high proof alcohol to it like you do if it doesn't ferment down!......................................Dizzy


when you make skeeter pee do you add all your lime at once or use a fraction to start, i run my pees to 18% before i ever add PGA, .
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> What sg did you start at? what was your starting Ph? What have you done so far to it?? I looked back some and didn't see anything like that.


Took your advice on step-feeding the starter and it is "foaming along"..............few bubbles here and there. At least there is some action happening. Put the carboy back on the heating pad with a brew belt around it's tummy, and a blanket snuggling it all in. Hoping with all this TLC, that the ferment drops to where it should be so I can re-rack for carboy aging.....................Thanks, Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> As I said in my posts, the SG read has been 1.022 for some time now, but I did as cmason suggested, and added starter, then step fed into that some must. When I reached a gallon (which was still foaming), I added it to the 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee which was in the secondary fermenter. This morning there is a thin layer of foam on the top, but no active bubbling. I guess it will be a wait and see game..........................Dizzy


Dawg.......in answer to your question to me about when I add the lime, and how much? I know the directions say to add the two bottles, first, and then later add the third...................I was so excited to be making my first SP that I added all the lime at once! Maybe that has contributed to my current situation? Dunno, but it is foaming along, slowly, but steadily at this point...........................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg.......in answer to your question to me about when I add the lime, and how much? I know the directions say to add the two bottles, first, and then later add the third...................I was so excited to be making my first SP that I added all the lime at once! Maybe that has contributed to my current situation? Dunno, but it is foaming along, slowly, but steadily at this point...........................Dizzy


yep, i have had trouble with then types of wines, so now i add 1 bottle to 6 gal till i'm maxed out then i add the rest, , shucks i still get excited come time to start any must,,,, to me , starting a must and finishing with a wine it still feels magical to me, i spent a couple years before joining WMT, i read and read, to be honest i still cruse the posts for something to catch my attention, like for instance lime skeeter pee, do you just replace the lemon with lime? that green color dose stand out, i'm going to reread this thread,,,,
Dawg


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep, add a lil coconut, and it’s amazeballs. 

sometimes I add a bit of green food coloring too.

i’ll bet that’s the problem with the ferment, that’s a ton of acid all at once.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

PandemoniumWines said:


> Yep, add a lil coconut, and it’s amazeballs.
> 
> sometimes I add a bit of green food coloring too.
> 
> i’ll bet that’s the problem with the ferment, that’s a ton of acid all at once.


yep to acidic types of juice dose hamper greatly, as for food color huh?,, all and i do mean all my wines are what fruits and berries i use,,, all colors comes naturally as does the tastes as well,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> It's looking good...hope it tastes good as well!
> 
> View attachment 62173


is this color naturel ,, you don't use food colors do you?


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 18, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> You said you are going by the DB? I am talking about the SP which calls for 7 pounds sugar?


hey Dizzylzzy on your lime your starting, do you use straight lime or limonade,,, and you dont use food coloring do you. 


PandemoniumWines said:


> Yep, add a lil coconut, and it’s amazeballs.
> 
> sometimes I add a bit of green food coloring too.
> 
> i’ll bet that’s the problem with the ferment, that’s a ton of acid all at once.



first yes acidic juices need started with little juice then close to finish i add the rest of my juices, gal & diz yawl don't use any food color do yawl, 
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 20, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> is this color naturel ,, you don't use food colors do you?


I do add some green for coloring...about 5 drops in 6 gallons gives you just a pale, pale green in the glass.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I do add some green for coloring...about 5 drops in 6 gallons gives you just a pale, pale green in the glass.


hum, i'd never gave that a thought, well live and learn
Thank you
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 21, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> hey Dizzylzzy on your lime your starting, do you use straight lime or limonade,,, and you dont use food coloring do you.
> 
> 
> first yes acidic juices need started with little juice then close to finish i add the rest of my juices, gal & diz yawl don't use any food color do yawl,
> Dawg


Mornin' Dawg.....................to answer your question, the lime juice I used was RealLime juice concentrate in a bottle, the cousin of RealLemon juice that the original SP receipe called for. This is my first time making it. An update on my stuck ferment: after pitching yeast starter it became foamy, then bubbling along, and I was happy as a clam. *THEN,* when it stopped bubbling I took an SG of *1.022 YET AGAIN!! *I am giving up on getting it to ferment down. I will keep it in the secondary, re-rack when a new carboy becomes available and then add the high proof alcohol to boost the ABV. Also, if it becomes good enough to bottle I will add green food coloring so it will look appealing to the eye.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 21, 2020)

PandemoniumWines said:


> Yep, add a lil coconut, and it’s amazeballs.
> 
> sometimes I add a bit of green food coloring too.
> 
> i’ll bet that’s the problem with the ferment, that’s a ton of acid all at once.


Flaked coconut? Sweetened? Unsweeened? How much? Also, do you place in a nylon bag like with fruit? One other thing........Do you add the coconut to the primary or the secondary? Will appreciate your response......................Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 21, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Flaked coconut? Sweetened? Unsweeened? How much? Also, do you place in a nylon bag like with fruit? One other thing........Do you add the coconut to the primary or the secondary? Will appreciate your response......................Dizzy



I think it would be good with some Malibu rum added! I think I mentioned before that I add lime Bacardi infused with mint and let that sit while the wine is fermenting, strain out the mint, then add about a cup and a half along with some mint extract and call it a Mojito wine. I actually think it's one of my favorite wines of all the ones I make, especially for summer.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 21, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> is this color naturel ,, you don't use food colors do you?





hounddawg said:


> is this color naturel ,, you don't use food colors do you?


It might be a bit hard to see the color but this is how my finished product looks...


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 21, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> It might be a bit hard to see the color but this is how my finished product looks...
> 
> View attachment 62673


now i see your reasoning,
thank you for breaking it down so even ii might understand
Dawg


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jun 21, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Flaked coconut? Sweetened? Unsweeened? How much? Also, do you place in a nylon bag like with fruit? One other thing........Do you add the coconut to the primary or the secondary? Will appreciate your response......................Dizzy



Extract. I’ve seen too many posts on here with issues in regard to real coconut, so I stick to extract with this one, or flavored syrup.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 21, 2020)

PandemoniumWines said:


> Extract. I’ve seen too many posts on here with issues in regard to real coconut, so I stick to extract with this one, or flavored syrup.


i've been trying to keep up with this thread. thank you for the insight...
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 22, 2020)

PandemoniumWines said:


> Extract. I’ve seen too many posts on here with issues in regard to real coconut, so I stick to extract with this one, or flavored syrup.


Morning, thankyou for the speedy reply. My thoughts didn't even go anywhere near extract, duh! Thanks, I do have some, as well as coconut rum (liquor). Which one I use will depend on the final SG and if I need to raise the ABV. Thanks again............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 22, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> It might be a bit hard to see the color but this is how my finished product looks...
> 
> View attachment 62673


Val, that looks pretty, but more of a mint green rather than lime green. I am thinking about adding yellow and green food color to make it look more "lime-like". All this depends, of course, on if I can save my current batch of SP whose SG remains at a constant l.022 despite heroic efforts to dry it out. It's sitting in the secondary with an airlock.....will see what it looks like in a few months when I re-rack??......................Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 22, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val, that looks pretty, but more of a mint green rather than lime green. I am thinking about adding yellow and green food color to make it look more "lime-like". All this depends, of course, on if I can save my current batch of SP whose SG remains at a constant l.022 despite heroic efforts to dry it out. It's sitting in the secondary with an airlock.....will see what it looks like in a few months when I re-rack??......................Dizzy



It is more of a mint color, which works for this batch of Mojito wine. I've added more green in the past when it was straight up lime. I've never tried a mix of yellow and green though. You'll have to share pics when it's done!

I've been following your fermenting issues. I'm sure you've read about mine not wanting to finish either and not being able to restart the ferment. Thankfully it made it down to 1.008 and since I backsweeten to 1.010 anyway, it's been just fine...well actually, delicious . I'm pretty sure that one of my mistakes at the beginning started the whole ordeal...I somehow forgot that I needed to wait a day after mixing all the must ingredients before pitching the yeast. I ended up using like three packets of yeast to try and save it but nothing helped. I want to start another batch next week (because this one's disappearing very quickly) so I'll be following the directions much more closely this time! Oh, I always use fining agent for my wines...I'm too impatient to let them sit in the carboy for months


----------

